# 29er....ja oder nein, wer hat Erfahrung???



## sandibgd (24. März 2013)

Hey Mädls,

was haltet ihr von den 29er Radln, die jetzt massenweise überall in den Läden sind? Will mir heuer ein neues Bike zulegen und alle wollen mir die 29er andrehen...Bin relativ klein u. leicht (162 u. um die 50kg). Ich fahr schon viel, aber jetzt nicht so Downhills u. über Stock und Stein. Eher viele Feierabendtouren nach der Arbeit und an den We´s u. im Urlaub schon größere Sachen. Ich bekomm relativ schnell Kreuzweh. Was meint ihr? Ist das eher ne Männerangelegenheit mit den 29ern? Mag jetzt nicht ne Menge Geld ausgeben u. zum Schluss plag ich mich dann mehr, wie mit meinem alten Bike...Bis jetzt hab ich mir nur 26er angeschaut..Cube, Ghost u. bin davon eigentlich schon angetan, vor allem vom Cube Reaction GTC SL. Hat das zufällig wer von Euch?

LG, Sandi


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. März 2013)

Ist ne Frage, die letzlich jeder  für sich entscheiden kmuss. Ich persönlich hab mich bei gleicher Körpergröße und ähnlichem Gewicht gegen 29er entschieden. Warum?
1) fand ich's von der Optik her bescheiden: erstens Optik von Verhältnis Rahmen - Reifen, zweitens Optik von mir auf dem Radl mit so großen Reifen... Schau dich beim Proberollen mal im Schaufenster vom Geschäft an oder lass dich fotografieren. Mag sein, dass das ne Sache der Gewöhnung ist, aber bei meinem Mann, der sich jetzt für nen 29er entschieden hat, schaut's mit nem L-Rahmen stimmig aus. 
2) (und noch entscheidender) War für mich das Gefühl auf dem Bike. Und das war auf den 29er, die ich gefahren bin nicht das gewünschte... Überstandshöhe war zudem auch noch mehr ein Problem, als bei 26ern ...

Vom Fahrverhalten gibt es bei beiden Vor- und Nachteile, wie man überall lesen kann und wo man, wenn ein 29er in Frage kommen sollte, selbst entscheiden will, selbst entscheiden muss, welche "Nachteile" wirklich einen persönlich betreffen und welche man dann in Kauf nehmen würde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (24. März 2013)

Hi,

ich hatte bis vor kurzem auch noch ein 29er und ich bin was kleiner als du. Bin das nun ein halbes Jahr gefahren, musste aber bedauerlicherweise feststellen, dass ein 29er bei meinem Zwergenmaß nicht gerade eine sinnvolle Investition war. Rein vom Fahrkomfort ist´s wirklich top gewesen, da hab ich mich sehr wohl gefühlt und es war sehr entspannt zu fahren, aber ich vermisste die Wendigkeit und die Agilität eines 26er. Vielleicht konnte ich das auch nicht rauskitzeln - keine Ahnung. Aber ich war dann irgendwann mal soweit, zu sagen, ich brauch das nicht - das ist nix für mich! Darum hab ich´s wieder an den Händler zurückgegeben und bekam dafür ein 26er, was mir einfach viel mehr Spaß macht und einfach besser zu mir pass 
Was mich auch ein wenig störte waren die Proportionen: große Räder - kleine Frau! Das sah schon recht gewöhnungsbedürftig aus  ...aber dazu muss frau auch stehen - das war jetzt nicht so tragisch.
Eigentlich macht ein 29er für so kleine Persönlichkeiten weniger Sinn. Aber das ist Geschmackssache. Klar, haben 29er viele Vorteile. Das liest man ja zu genüge in den Bikebravos und auch die Händler setzen darauf und propagandieren das. Anfangs war ich auch total begeistert und auch die Probefahrt überzeugte mich. Dennoch ärgere ich mich schon ein bißchen, dem 29er Wahn kurzfristig erlegen gewesen zu sein. Da bin ich ganz ehrlich!  Aber gut....
Für mich war die Rückkehr auf 26" eine gute Entscheidung und nun bin ich auch um eine Erfahrung reicher: 29er sind nix für so kleine Menschen wie mich 

Das ist meine persönliche Erfahrung mit den großen Rädern.

PS: Probiers einfach selber aus und bilde dir dein Urteil, ob es für dich in Frage käme oder nicht....


----------



## Veloce (28. März 2013)

Silvermoon hat das  schon ganz stimmig geschildert .
Ich selbst hab mich  auf einigen Probefahrten mit den 29ern auseinandergesetzt . 
Wer wirklich rein nur cx auf weitläufigeren Trails fährt ist mit einem 29er 
bestimmt sehr zufrieden . Sobald die Trails technischer werden ist das 26er mit  größerer Agilität und Wendigkeit das bessere Werkzeug .
Für kleinere Menschen ist wegen der geringen  Überstandshöhe und der ungünstigen Winkel eines kleinen 29er Rahmens der 26er Rahmen sowieso  besser geeignet .


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. März 2013)

ich bin auch ein 29er (Speci Epic) testgefahren... und habe ziemlich schnell gemerkt dass das nichts für mich ist. Ich bin 166 groß, Rahmengröße S. 
1. sieht es superbescheiden aus (wenn ich so viel Geld ausgebe, soll das Bike auch schick aussehen!!)
2. bin ich ständig mit den Fußspitzen ans Vorderrad gekommen !?
3. war es mir zu träge, die Übersetzung hat mir auch gar nicht gefallen, bin den Berg kaum hochgekommen... 
4. hatte ich bergab kein sichereres Gefühl, eher im Gegenteil.

Aber ich habe es wenigstens mal proviert und weiß dass ich mir keines aufschwatzen lassen muss 

Für größere Menschen ist das was anderes, ein XL-Rahmen sieht dann tatsächlich mit 29er Rädern stimmiger aus.


----------

